# Newbie, low AMH results today. DHEA? High protein diet? Overwhelmed.



## babypowder

Good afternoon,

I hope you are all well? I have used BnB for previous attempts at conception and I did indeed have a little boy almost two years ago after a year of actively 'trying' and I think about 3 years of no contraception.

However once again I am back in the TTC boat and I have now reached 35 which seems to set alarm bells ringing for any medical professional.

I have had my LH tested and that was ok as I understand it? My tubes were cleared and they were ok. However my AMH was just 1.9 which is undetectable I think and I am feeling very blue. The fertility consultant suggested IVF over the phone as my only way of conceiving and then suggested DHEA but didn't tell me what quantity to take it in, whether I needed monitoring whilst taking it or how long to take it for. She also said I had no other option but IVF now. 

I have been charting and the other usual things, BDing every other day and my OH's tests were fine.

Can anyone advise me of a way forward? We simply can't afford IVF and though I KNOW I should count myself lucky for my little man (I also have a 19 year old daughter) and daughter then I am not complete as a family yet. I read high protein diets might work but I am not sure what else to try?

Thank you so much if you've read this far xx


----------



## babypowder

Anyone? I would really appreciate some advice and I am afraid to go searching, I learnt my lesson with the pitfalls of searching posts the hard way, there's lots I really don't want to read so my mind doesn't start racing!


----------



## Fiona41

Hi!

I'm no expert, but am ttc and currently having fertility treatment. I asked my FS about DHEA as I had read about women with low AMH (which I have) taking it. He advised 75 mg a day, taken as 3 x 25mg tablets over the day. He also said that I didn't need to have my levels checked as that dose can't do any harm, although I had read that some FS recommend you have that done.

Anyway, I started it last month at the beginning of a natural cycle and it made me ovulate on day 9 and have only a 21 day cycle! :( I have since cut down to 2 x 25mg tablets per day. I did an IUI this month so have no idea what my cycle would have been like on that dose.

If you are going to get some, you should get the micronised tablets. Also watch out for side effects which include acne, oily skin and hair loss. I have only had the oily skin, and on the plus side feel more energetic. :)

HTH and lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## babypowder

Thank you bet much, I appreciate your help and best of luck to you too x x


----------



## SabrinaKat

Hi,

I'd take a look at Zita West's various books (she's a bit of a guru in the UK regarding healthy eating, assisted (or not) conception, etc)....in fact, we went over to the UK to meet with one of her fertility nurses, who recommended a variety of things. I also did acupunture and followed a reasonably healthy diet, and got my 'rainbow' at age 44, so please don't look at age 35 as the end of fertility -- there's loads of things you can do to maximise your possibilities for another baby. Also, have some basic tests done, e.g. thyroid, iron, and make sure you are as healthy as you can be, which may give you some confidence as well. But don't give up hope -- I'm not superfit and didn't take fertility drugs (aside from necessary thryoid meds as it was discovered I had an underactive thryoid which was sending my cycles into super-slow (e.g. cycles ranged from 21 to 44 days)), so it is possible.

best wishes


----------



## babypowder

Oh thank you, what a reassuring post! I looked at the Zita West website briefly but I didn't go into any detail so I will see if our library has some books of hers! 

Congratulations on such a positive result :) x


----------



## notrustyyet

I can't retype everything, but my AMH was way lower than yours and I am 13 weeks pregnant at 43. Check out my post in the over 35 group

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fp-dhea-coq10-vitex-black-cohosh-low-amh.html


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi babypowder, I'm no expert but some things have def worked for me. I've done all the tests too and have had some things change for the better and a bfp while being on supplements. I'll start by telling you my tests and then which supplements I think helped. 
Through the fertility specialist:
Tubes open, estrogen + fsh high (16), progesterone low.
Through my family doc:
Thyroid was low (3.6 and for optimal fertility they want it lower than 2), DHEAS lowest but not off the chart.
So I'm on the lowest dose of synthroid and 50 mg of DHEA and feel like I have more energy and sleep better (ironic, I thought with more energy I wouldn't sleep well but I dream almost every night...loving it!)
I take pregvit with 5mg folic acid, dh takes folic acid (helps prevent m/c), CoQ10 400-800 mg/day, vitex to regulate hormones (gives me shorter cycles) CD1-O, and progesterone cream CD21-28. Vit B6, B12, C,D,E and some other antioxidants (selenium, pycnogenol and resveratrol).

In Feb when the Fertility clinic did all their tests I had 1 antral follie punting out eggs and in mid Nov after my m/c the u/c showed 4 antrals hard at work. In Feb they gave me less than 5% chance of conceiving with 1 antral follie, at 36 I'm meant to have between 9-30. 

I saw a naturopath doctor in Aug & Sept and after doing blood tests for food intolerances (I'm not meant to have gluten,egg, bananas or pineapple as I get inflammation with them) I started on an anti-inflammatory diet with low carbs (lots of veg and protein). Inflammation can hinder you from hosting processes in your body (we're all suseptable to it and it gets worse as we age). So if you know you don't react well to something ie many people have dairy, egg, gluten, nut intolerances...don't eat them! And supplement your diet with LOTS of turmeric it's one of the strongest natural anti inflammatories. We got a bfp in Sept and then I m/c at 8w+5. So we're ttc again and if it doesn't happen we'll do ivf in a few months. 

The only other thing other than supplements that I'd highly recommend is softcups. We ttc for 15 months and of the last 4 we used softcups and started seeing double lines. We had 1 chemical in June and 1 bfp in Sept. That's a whole lot better than nothing for 11 months prior. Don't think that what the doctor says is the end all be all. You can have another baby if you try, hopefully you won't need ivf or iui.


----------



## NatoPMT

2have4kids said:


> Hi babypowder, I'm no expert but some things have def worked for me. I've done all the tests too and have had some things change for the better and a bfp while being on supplements. I'll start by telling you my tests and then which supplements I think helped.
> Through the fertility specialist:
> Tubes open, estrogen + fsh high (16), progesterone low.
> Through my family doc:
> Thyroid was low (3.6 and for optimal fertility they want it lower than 2), DHEAS lowest but not off the chart.
> So I'm on the lowest dose of synthroid and 50 mg of DHEA and feel like I have more energy and sleep better (ironic, I thought with more energy I wouldn't sleep well but I dream almost every night...loving it!)
> I take pregvit with 5mg folic acid, dh takes folic acid (helps prevent m/c), CoQ10 400-800 mg/day, vitex to regulate hormones (gives me shorter cycles) CD1-O, and progesterone cream CD21-28. Vit B6, B12, C,D,E and some other antioxidants (selenium, pycnogenol and resveratrol).
> 
> In Feb when the Fertility clinic did all their tests I had 1 antral follie punting out eggs and in mid Nov after my m/c the u/c showed 4 antrals hard at work. In Feb they gave me less than 5% chance of conceiving with 1 antral follie, at 36 I'm meant to have between 9-30.
> 
> I saw a naturopath doctor in Aug & Sept and after doing blood tests for food intolerances (I'm not meant to have gluten,egg, bananas or pineapple as I get inflammation with them)* I started on an anti-inflammatory diet with low carbs (lots of veg and protein). Inflammation can hinder you from hosting processes in your body (we're all suseptable to it and it gets worse as we age).* So if you know you don't react well to something ie many people have dairy, egg, gluten, nut intolerances...don't eat them! And supplement your diet with LOTS of turmeric it's one of the strongest natural anti inflammatories. We got a bfp in Sept and then I m/c at 8w+5. So we're ttc again and if it doesn't happen we'll do ivf in a few months.
> 
> The only other thing other than supplements that I'd highly recommend is softcups. We ttc for 15 months and of the last 4 we used softcups and started seeing double lines. We had 1 chemical in June and 1 bfp in Sept. That's a whole lot better than nothing for 11 months prior. Don't think that what the doctor says is the end all be all. You can have another baby if you try, hopefully you won't need ivf or iui.

just wanted to add to the bold, I have autoimmune / natural killer cell issues and the worst thing I find for inflammation is sugar. 

Sugar does no one any good for anything at all ever, so if you can, add that to the list to cut that out 

also, your feelings are as valid whether you are ttc number 1 or number 3, if you want a baby, it hurts.


----------



## 2have4kids

NatoPMT said:


> Hi
> just wanted to add to the bold, I have autoimmune / natural killer cell issues and the worst thing I find for inflammation is sugar.
> 
> Sugar does no one any good for anything at all ever, so if you can, add that to the list to cut that out
> 
> also, your feelings are as valid whether you are ttc number 1 or number 3, if you want a baby, it hurts.

I agree with your sugar analysis and would go even further with it. I believe we have a limited ability to produce insulin in a life and the more sugar you eat the more insulin you use up. Once those beta cells are done producing insulin you need to get insulin intravenously. Some have less, some have more natural ability to produce it and as we age we fight insulin resistance. The more sugar we eat, the more insulin resistance we encounter the more prone to diabetes and pcos we are. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insulin_resistance
This said while munching on cheese and olives:haha:


----------



## babypowder

I am sorry I didn't reply sooner but really grateful for all this advice. Some of it I am already following, started COQ10 this month, possibly being referred for a Lap and Dye as I have spotting in the run up to my AF for about a week. Progesterone tested and ok, FSH somewhere between 4 and 9?! Either way, seems ok. Apt with FS on 11th Feb and I have an essay's worth of questions for him. In the meantime also had 5 sessions of acupuncture and will continue that if not for fertility benefits then for the calm it produces in me, I was quite sceptical before I went, truly converted now!

I have bought a Zita West book and will start to work on my diet also. Have started with the brown bread / pasta etc, not the best with steering clear of sugars (shamefully looking at yorkie bar that husband and I shared tonight....dammit). However willing to do whatever it takes so will start afresh with that tomorrow. 

Thanks for all your support and information, off to read the threads and links you suggested now, thanks again x


----------



## 2have4kids

Good luck with it! 
I can't seem to get my cycle back on track after my nov m/c. We've scheduled I've for may. I'm loosing weight in the mean time, hormones don't respond as well when you're overweight!


----------



## babypowder

Good luck with your weight loss journey and really very sorry to hear of your mc x


----------



## Blythe

babypowder said:


> I am sorry I didn't reply sooner but really grateful for all this advice. Some of it I am already following, started COQ10 this month, possibly being referred for a Lap and Dye as I have spotting in the run up to my AF for about a week. Progesterone tested and ok, FSH somewhere between 4 and 9?! Either way, seems ok. Apt with FS on 11th Feb and I have an essay's worth of questions for him. In the meantime also had 5 sessions of acupuncture and will continue that if not for fertility benefits then for the calm it produces in me, I was quite sceptical before I went, truly converted now!
> 
> I have bought a Zita West book and will start to work on my diet also. Have started with the brown bread / pasta etc, not the best with steering clear of sugars (shamefully looking at yorkie bar that husband and I shared tonight....dammit). However willing to do whatever it takes so will start afresh with that tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all your support and information, off to read the threads and links you suggested now, thanks again x

Hi Babypowder

has the acu had any effect on your pre AF spotting. my prog levels checked out ok but i was getting pre-AF spotting and sometimes about 5 days post ovulation so i started applying prog cream and for two cycles it stopped the spotting completely....i was thrilled. I have been back on acu and herbs since december but this month i have had spotting and earlier had bright red bleed so put today as CD1 but now nothing. I sympathise with the chocolate dilemma...i went out and purchased massive choc bar earlier as compensation for red bleed!!!


----------



## Toptack

Hi Babypowder

I'm 38, had an AFC of 4 and my AMH was 1.9 on the Uk scale (think that's 0.2 on the US scale). We also got told we would need IVF, probably with donor eggs. I asked to give clomid a try while waiting, responded well on 50mg and feel pregnant the first month - I'm now 12 weeks along. The only other thing I was taking was COQ10 (and folic acid obv). My specialist was a bit taken aback, and we were clearly very lucky, but just wanted to let you know that there is always hope! Best of luck.


----------



## 2have4kids

There is always hope! That's a great story Toptack. I've got my cycle sorted and we're doing a natural IUI this month with tracking and trigger shot. I've also got IVF set up for next month. If I get AF I go onto BCP on cd5 for 3 weeks, baseline U/S and then stims for 2 weeks. I wish you all babydust in the next few months. If you haven't tried softcups, I recommend this more than any fertility supplement. I just read an article that said they estimate only 4-5% sperm get through after BD to where it needs to be. We've only ever seen the double lines BFP using softcups. :dust:


----------

